# Favorite trim paint?



## Greg-SHS (Sep 11, 2013)

I am curious about what others use as a go to product for interior trim. I have always used SW Pro Classic because that's what my paint store recommends. I am looking to try something different. What interior trim paint do you use and why? I am interested in hearing about products from any company not just Sherwin Williams.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm mainly a SW guy too but for trim paint it's hard to beat BM advance IMO.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

MIZZOU said:


> I'm mainly a SW guy too but for trim paint it's hard to beat BM advance IMO.


I got advance to do a bunch of shelves. It is kind of annoying to have to wait 16hrs between coats but otherwise it gave off a nice finish


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Could be wrong but from what I have read on here I kinda gathered pro classic for brushing, advance for spraying.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Benjamin Moore Satin Impervo and/or Advance.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Have you tried solo from SW? If spraying 0 voc industrial is a great product.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I break them into three categories.

1. Rental / Turnover Properties - PM 200 semi

2. Average middle income type home - Cashmere Medium Luster, I used to use SuperPaint or Regal semi but I've found Cashmere to have a nicer harder finish for the same price so I switched.

Here's some cashmere









3. High End - ProClassic Oil is my favorite, if oil isn't an option I'll use the Latex version or Advance. I prefer Advance but my BM Dealer is way off the beaten track.

Here's some PC oil I did last week.










BTW I didn't face off the bottom edge of the crown it just looks that way in the pic.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

We used interior Duration S/G for the first time on a job last week and I must say I was impressed with it. Leveled well, good hiding, easy to brush out...nice product!


----------



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

If you have access to kelly moore, I love their dura-poxy, flows like a quality alkyd but is 100% acrylic. Its my go too for trim. Its also great for exterior doors. Thier acry-plex is really nice as well on trim, just not as hard as dura-poxy.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Dura-poxy rocks:thumbsup:


----------



## billy the kid (Jan 22, 2011)

bm satin impervo


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is one of the last jobs I just completed with BM Advance Satin (HC-3) and BM Aura Matte on the walls (1396).

Since my BM dealer sells Impervo for $80 per gallon. BM Advance will my go to trim paint from now on.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

*Favorite trim paints*

BM Satin Impervo
P&L Cellutone
FpoE Hollandlac


waterbase
BM Advance
FpoE Eco
Renaissance CloverDale


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Love BM Advance, and PPG Manor Hall Interior/Exterior. The Manor Hall is a bit easier to work with than the Advance.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

BM Advance if oil is not an option


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Advance.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Behr premium plus semi gloss hands down or should I dare say hands up!:notworthy:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I like Advance too. The hardness of it, and the way it flows out anyway. It's got some application quirks. And the dry time isn't convenient. 
I have a feeling that the Advance whites are going to yellow faster than expected.

My favorite right now is Aura.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

pro classic.


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

I like Solo too, it flows out nice even when brushing. I Don't know if you have a Frazee Paint near you but they have a new product called Aro-Thane, it's acrylic enamel urethane modified and it kicks A$$, I sprayed right over some clear lacquered cabinets and it stuck like glue, and flowed out like oil, it will go right over oil enameled trim & doors with a scuff sand and won't peel.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

18 real paint
1 Behr

:whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Promar 2)00, Ace brand. Natura semi.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Proclassic


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I like the way Advance looks, hate the recoat and blocking time. I like Proclassic, hate that SW styrene stink. I have to try that FpoE Eco, maybe it's a little faster than Advance.......


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Behr - 1

real paint - 21

:laughing:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Shot 20 gallons of Satin Impervo yesterday. Second coat today. I love this product. I hate shooting oil.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Shot 20 gallons of Satin Impervo yesterday. Second coat today. I love this product. I hate shooting oil.


Lucky you. Post some pics.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Proclassic acrylic satin
Advance satin


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> Shot 20 gallons of Satin Impervo yesterday. Second coat today. I love this product. I hate shooting oil.


Oil or water? 

Thats alot of trim...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Oil or water?
> 
> Thats alot of trim...


I'm pretty sure is oil base. Never seen the WB version around here.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'm pretty sure is oil base. Never seen the WB version around here.


You're not missing much. :no:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> You're not missing much. :no:


I've never been a fan of WB's on trim. I like hybrids like Advance.


----------



## prowland25 (Jan 10, 2013)

I like speedhide. It's water based and it lays down with a brush like it's been sprayed


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'm pretty sure is oil base. Never seen the WB version around here.


I thought they had a wb version


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

They do. I have never used it. Scott liked it for some big jobs a while back.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its a good acrylic enamel.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Huntercoatings said:


> If you have access to kelly moore, I love their dura-poxy, flows like a quality alkyd but is 100% acrylic. Its my go too for trim. Its also great for exterior doors. Thier acry-plex is really nice as well on trim, just not as hard as dura-poxy.


Their 1250 Exterior Semi gloss isn't bad either.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I just painted some doors tonight with a deep bronze tone, BM Advance semi gloss enamel. I swear, it was so smooth, with it's generous open time, that I was lulled into a dream state. The Advance begs to apply _itself_ exactly how you want it.

Matched with a Corona brush, you almost have to try and make a mistake. If Advance was a women, I'd probably have an affair.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Matched with a Corona brush, you almost have to try and make a mistake. If Advance was a women, I'd probably have an affair.[/QUOTE]

But she would only let you come around once a day.....


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

kdpaint said:


> But she would only let you come around once a day.....


Sounds like my type. Get to lay her down and leave when you finish. :whistling2:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

> But she would only let you come around once a day.....


At my age, once a day is plenty!


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

How long are you guys waiting to recoat Adavance? I shot some today and within 2 hours did the second coat. I did have a fan circulating the air, but in all fairness except for a few corners it was drying fast.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

STAR said:


> How long are you guys waiting to recoat Adavance? I shot some today and within 2 hours did the second coat. I did have a fan circulating the air, but in all fairness except for a few corners it was drying fast.


I'm more comfortable giving at least the manufacturers recommended minimum dry time before re-coating. This applies to all coatings


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

STAR said:


> How long are you guys waiting to recoat Adavance? I shot some today and within 2 hours did the second coat. I did have a fan circulating the air, but in all fairness except for a few corners it was drying fast.


I've been in a pinch before and recoated within 8 hrs but every other time I just go back the next day.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, quickest re-coat on Advance for me is about 8 hours when in a pinch, with perfect weather and fans. Generally I don't mess with it though. I think it is a paint that you have to adjust YOUR schedule around, not the other way.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> I just painted some doors tonight with a deep bronze tone, BM Advance semi gloss enamel. I swear, it was so smooth, with it's generous open time, that I was lulled into a dream state. The Advance begs to apply itself exactly how you want it. Matched with a Corona brush, you almost have to try and make a mistake. If Advance was a women, I'd probably have an affair.[/QUOTE
> CA, you could probably write ad copy for BM.
> I'm telling you, you have a future in writing when you decide to get out of the bucket .


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I've recoated within a couple hours numerous times. Mostly on trim, not full doors etc. That's brushing. I've also sprayed advance with my hvlp and recoated within a couple hours. The hvlp puts on a thin enough coat that it dries pretty quick.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, thin sprayed coats I bet could be coated quickly. Brushed coats I'd feel ok with 8 hours, as I load up first coat as much as I can, with a lighter second coat.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Muralo Ultra


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I dunno. There is still something rewarding about brushing alkyds.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

For spraying I now use Advantage 900. It runs like butter through the 490.
It can be brushed but you have to keep your brush and pot clean and keep replenishing bit by bit. Really good advise for any WB paint while painting trim.


----------



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

*Nothing like brushing an alkyd!*

I love brushing a beautiful flowing alkyd enamel. Had a job a few months back in an old lady's home and she insisted on an oil base paint. She had a few painters check it out but many wanted to switch the paint over to water base. I was the only one comfortable using an alkyd, what gives? Anyhow my go to paint store doesn't sale any alkyd enamels so I decided to use SW proclassic semi. Man it was nice to brush and roll leveled to a hard glass like finish. Loved it!:thumbup:


----------



## Paintdian (Apr 17, 2013)

It looks like alot of people are enjoying their WB Alkyds. Some of them seem like an enhanced version of latex but others really have that alkyd look and feel. Why does it seem that either you love WB Alkyd and others want nothing to do with it???


----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

Have to be careful with recoating advance too quickly. You can get solvent trap. It is a great product, just not feasible for me to wait that long. 

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------

